

Google Open Sources Leak Finder, a JavaScript Tool for Detecting Memory Leaks - rkrkrk21
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/08/JavaScript-Leak-Finder

======
drewda
Here's a direct link: <https://code.google.com/p/leak-finder-for-javascript/>

------
rodolphoarruda
Would it be possible to run this against an ASP .Net app with lots of JS? It
refers to Python in the documentation, so I'm not sure.

~~~
streptomycin
Only if you wrote your JavaScript in a very particular way while using
Google's libraries.

------
HaloZero
I'm curious, has anyone actually used Closure as a javascript project for any
major site outside of Google (not hobby project)? I've heard people talk about
using the compiler, but never the full package.

~~~
biomechanica
I don't know of any, to be honest. However, Closure Library is really just
part of the equation. It becomes much more powerful when used with all of the
Closure Tools.

I have tried the closure tools for my own internal uses and while I don't
particularly expect myself using it for all my projects, it definitely shines
on bigger projects. It is a pretty good set of tools.

